
Show HN: Crass Opportunism or Legitimate Offer - brianfpeters
https://www.f2f.games/crass-opportunism-or-legitimate-offer
======
brianfpeters
I am not sure about this, but which ever it is, I suspect there will be a
sympathetic HackerNews reader.

And critic.

Maybe I should beware the Ides of March.

